# Scrivener - Is It Worth Getting?



## Cy V (Apr 10, 2013)

Do any of you use Scrivener? I'm not really sure what it could do for me but I know some writers use it. So far I've done all of my writing in Open Office Writer. I'm too cheap to even buy Microsoft Word. Writer does the job just fine. 

If you do use Scrivener, how have you benefited from its features?


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Yes. Worth every penny. There are several threads on KB about Scrivener if you want to get a lot more info before buying. But bottom line, I give it thumbs up.


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Cyrus, you can download the trial copy for free and try it out for 30 days.


----------



## Cy V (Apr 10, 2013)

I must have missed the free trial somehow. I'll check it out then. Thanks!


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

JRHenderson said:


> Cyrus, you can download the trial copy for free and try it out for 30 days.


This.

I love Scrivener. It suits how I write, and I find it a lot easier to work with than other programs. (I edit as I go and frequently make use of the keyboard commands for annotations to remove bits that I'm rephrasing or not sure if I'll keep.) It also lets me keep snapshots of a scene, research links, notes, and more all easily attached to the scene. I can also keep those things per project.

Among lots of other things. 

However, I also know some people who didn't care for Scrivener. So test out the trial. If you end up disliking the results, you can copy what you write in it and copy it over to Open Office.

ETA: And last I checked, the trial's for 30 days _of trying it_, not just 30 days from installation. It may have changed since.


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

No problem. I know that a lot of people in the Writer's Cafe swear by Scrivener (including me), but the only way to be sure that it's right for you, is to give it a trial run.

Edit: Carradee has summed it up perfectly. And beaten me to the "Submit" button!


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

Scrivener is great! Worth every penny. Especially if you write (or edit) non-linearly. It makes a big, sprawling document much more manageable. A tip -- there are plenty of videos on YouTube to help you learn all of its features! That's what helped me, since it can be a little overwhelming at first. 

I just remembered that I have my 50% off coupon code from winning last year's NaNoWriMo -- if you (or anyone) wants it, I'd be glad to share it. It expires April 30 and I don't need it. (ETA: Handed off the coupon code to Cyrus!)


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Worth every penny and hour of learning it.

I use it to write books, publish them to epub and mobi and also format for paperback.  Click, click, click ... done.  I'll never use anything else.


----------



## cahocking (Nov 8, 2010)

I trialled several other packages but settles on Scrivener and have never looked back. I'm addicted to it now. I'm currently working on a novel with 30 characters and would not be able to control them without Scrivener! Love it love it love.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

YES. YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES.

And it even has a dictation tool.

I'm in love.


----------



## Mark Philipson (Mar 9, 2013)

Scrivener is a robust rtf editor/writing tool. It has been tested with projects of over 1,000,000 words. Developed for writers by a writer.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

I always comment on these threads.   I love Scrivener. I have it on my iMac and my Windows laptop and use Dropbox since I never know where I want to work. And if you try it and like it be sure to do a google search for discount codes. They are usually ten bucks off.


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

A million times yes! I couldn't write without it. It's how I organize, how I write, and how I publish. It's great with my iPad too because I sync it with Simplenote. So great!


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

It is wonderful!

My novel series has an alien species with their own language that gest implemented in the series. I use scrivner to help keep track of the words. Plus the characters, places, and everything else! It is so convenient!

Plus I use the side notes to do an outline for each chapter. This helped so much with consistency.


----------



## kasi65 (Apr 21, 2013)

I downloaded a free trial and loved the cute virtual index cards on the virtual corkboard, but I use Word to write my books and don't see myself changing, so it wouldn't be worth it to me.  If you are going to use it to write your books, I hear it's awesome.


----------



## kristinrix (Mar 24, 2013)

I downloaded it about it month ago based on another thread here, and I LOVE it. I'm so happy I did it! I've tried everything to keep all my notes and research in order in a way that will be accessible and allow me to jump right back into my project, and i have to say Scrivener does a great job. Also suggested was to get an account on dropbox.com and save directly to your dropbox. This was also great advice. No longer do I have to figure out what I'm going to work on and load it onto a flash drive. I just open up my laptop and click into the file through dropbox, then start back up right where I left off. I will say I got a coupon code from retailmenot.com that worked and saved me about $10.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

justsomewriterwhowrites said:


> It depends how you write. I write linear. As some of the above have mentioned, it's good for those who don't.


I write linearly, and I love Scrivener. I like having my outline right there where I can modify it instead of scribbling all over a piece of paper till everything's illegible. Same with character lists. I like being able to color code POV and see the balance (or lack) in my romances. I only use it for first draft and then export to WordPerfect and finish up there, but I think it really helps me get the first draft, which is the most difficult part for me, done.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

I have to second the "no." Got it last year and a couple of months later, a cataclysmic failure cost me nearly 30k words. Partly my fault for not being judicious enough to create daily/hourly backups, but supposedly the software did that on its own. Now I just don't trust it. Once bitten...you know? But has been said above, check it out for yourself. Like so many others, perhaps you'll love it.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes you should get Scrivener. It's like sex, except I'm having it.

Basically it allows you to (largely) forget all the annoying formatting crap and just _write_. Put words on a page, hit compile, publish book.

For the piddling cost ($40 or something) it's saved me countless hours of aggravation and annoyance and I really recommend it.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I love it. Helps me with the hard work of keeping everything together and being able to jump from chapter to chapter to make sure there is a proper flow.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes! It's brilliant if you're an outliner--I would hate having to switch back and forth (or scroll up and down, like I used to with Word, which got unwieldy fast) between the outline and the text, but in Scrivener, you can make each outline section its own scene or folder (which I use for chapters), and then the notes are right there.

A note on the cards: They're adorable, but not as useful, IMO, as in the previous version of Scrivener. They might be useful if you're doing the whole "move stuff around until it looks right" thing, but when I'm actually writing, I prefer the outline view for the manuscript or folder, which can include a lot more information. You can still color-code POV or anything else.


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

If all it did was compile, it would be worth the money. It took me a couple of hours one day to get all my compile settings the way I like them, and now it takes less than a minute to generate a mobi, epub, and paperback pdf. Love it.

Keep in mind there's lots of different ways to use it. It's completely customizable to your writing style.


----------



## kdarden (Aug 23, 2012)

I like Scrivener because I don't _have _to write linearly, even though I usually do. I also like that it will keep all the pieces in one place, including snapshots or images, notes and even research.

However, once I get my final edit done, I export to Word so I can send to my crit partners, and at that point I work entirely in Word until it's finished. Otherwise it's too difficult going back and forth, and I have no desire to try to break it back up again.

I've been a nonfiction writer for many years, and have used Word for that purpose for as long as I can remember. Recently I was a little stuck with a project I was working on, and when I transferred everything over into Scrivener, it allowed me to move between the chapters much more easily to bring everything up to date. This was an older e-book that I was updating, and now the flow of work is much simpler, which allows me to do my checking and editing more quickly.

There are many advantages to using it, but the best thing is to try it out. You get to use the demo for 30 separate days, and they do not have to be consecutive. I downloaded it to try out, and at about six weeks, I was only on day 18. At that point in time I simply purchased the product.

WORDSWITHJAM still works as a discount coupon, or did as late as last week. It will give you 20% off, which equates to the purchase price of $32.

During NaNoWriMo last year several people in my local group recommended Liquid Story Builder, and there was a sale going on, so I went ahead and purchased it. Unfortunately I have not been back to look at it, but the one thing it does have that Scrivener for PC does not have, is a mindmapping capability. It's my understanding that the Mac version of Scrivener does have mindmapping, and I will be ecstatic when they finally bring that to the PC version.

And I don't compile the final book using Scrivener, in fact I've had people tell me that it is difficult. I compile from Word after I'm done.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I use Scrivener but I've had a couple of issues with it.


My editor uses a Mac, I use a PC. I could not get the notes she made to show up at all in Scrivener and ended up having to get her to compile it to manually go through them will me. Huge PITA.
Maybe it's just me but I can't figure out how to keep paragraph formatting between chapters and have to set the formats anew with each chapter. I'm very fussy about font, line spacing etc when I write so need to do this. 
The spell check doesn't recognise any food item I've ever used in my story. 

If I was working on anything under 10,000 words, I think I'd still use Word but it's just too handy for jumping around long writing.


----------



## Owen (Aug 24, 2011)

I recommend Scrivener to everybody. It's not the cheapest software, and it has so many features that it can be overwhelming at first, but the benefits speak for themselves. What I like about Scrivener is the way it seems to have more to offer the more you use it. I started just to get prewritten stuff structured and formatted. After a while I moved on to basic planning. Now every step of my writing process happens within it, and I'm still finding new features.


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

I only write in Scrivener (for Mac), and I've been doing so for ages. I beta-tested one of the very early copies. Have had zero issues and it keeps getting better.

It fits my mind. If you take my Scrivener from me, I think I'll experience a profound sense of loss and will stare at my screen blank-eyed for hours. With my lips trembling.

I also tried to like Ulysses (bought it when it was x5 price of Scrivener) but couldn't get into it, although I tried many times. Some folks swear by it, though. It's also kinda cool.


----------



## Jos Van Brussel (Feb 13, 2013)

I've also been using it for years. It's wonderful software for writing and for painless compiling to mobi, epub, pdf, doc... Be sure not to switch off the back-up feature. When my computer crashed a while back I lost my entire manuscript (half of it was gone and the rest replaced by gibberish). Good thing I still had my back-up.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Cyrus Vanover said:


> Do any of you use Scrivener? I'm not really sure what it could do for me but I know some writers use it. So far I've done all of my writing in Open Office Writer. I'm too cheap to even buy Microsoft Word. Writer does the job just fine.
> 
> If you do use Scrivener, how have you benefited from its features?


I've played around with Scrivener just a bit. Whether it's right for you is entirely dependent upon your work style.

If you love a full-featured environment with tons of tools, bells, and whistles to help you organize yourself... Scrivener has that in spades. (I am on Windows, so can only speak to that version.)

For me personally, it's a bit overwhelming, as I like a distraction-free environment when I'm writing a first draft, so I will typically drift toward a simpler tool like Focus Writer or Google Drive or something like that, then use a more full-featured tool for the revision/editing stages, and yet another for final formatting.

http://gottcode.org/focuswriter/

But that's me.

Scrivener is best suited to someone looking for an all-in-one/one-stop self publishing solution, who likes the bells, whistles and extra features geared to a fiction-writer's needs that Scrivener seems to excel at.

It's a good tool - whether it's the right tool for you depends on you and your work style.

P.S. I know you're talking word processing, but if anyone needs a good software that can assist them in self-editing (prior to hiring a human editor), let me say that Serenity Software's Editor 4.0 is the most effective tool I've found. Love it.

http://www.serenity-software.com/pages/demo_page.html


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So I tried Scrivener on my Mac a while back. It seems like such a nice program, well written and has lots of features.... but it really does not work as well for me as a word processor does. The reason is simple, when I sit down to write, I do just that. I close twitter, close my browsers, open a blank page in Word and start typing. Scrivener wants you to use post-it notes, cork boards, character pages, and so on. For me, I just want to type and type as much as I can before I am interrupted again. 

So grab the free trail and play with it. I did, and saved me the cost of buying it. 

Not trashing the program, it seems very well written. I did not have any tech difficulties with my copy at all. It just did not work for me.


----------



## matthewturner (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes Yes Yes

that is all


----------



## RolandDrake (Apr 11, 2013)

I think it's a fantastic product, and a great value for the $40 I paid. I use the Windows version, which continues to get feature updates to keep up with the original Mac version. I am not sure if there are still differences between versions, but probably just minor. 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

A huge yes. Another feature that I love is the full screen editor that blanks out your entire screen other than a sheet of paper. Very useful for getting the words out. The compile to ebook is also fantastic.

Nobody's mentioned this, but the trial only counts the days you actually spark up the program. So if you're like me and don't have a chance to write every day, the trial will last longer and let you figure it out. I suggest playing with it and then watching some tutorials on youtube because it is complex. 

If you do decide to buy, there is always a 20% code floating around.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

kathrynoh said:


> I use Scrivener but I've had a couple of issues with it.
> 
> 
> My editor uses a Mac, I use a PC. I could not get the notes she made to show up at all in Scrivener and ended up having to get her to compile it to manually go through them will me. Huge PITA.
> ...


Do you have the spellcheck 'learn' the food items? 
To keep everything the same, I set up a chapter template and then drag it into place for each new chapter.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been using Scrivener since it was being beta tested and I adore it. I still keep a scribbled on notepad with me at all times, but most of my notes, pictures, web-references, etc., etc., are where I can find them easily--either attached the the scene they are for or in a more general research file. I have files for characters, settings (big deal in historicals), and each scene is its own file within a chapter. For this book there has been much scooting around of scenes. Sometimes I feel like I'm playing chess. Very easy to keep track of whose POV is going to whose POV (orange and green icons in the leftmost column).

I've never lost files or words in Scrivener. I do keep it in my Dropbox. It backs up every time I quit the program, and I do that often because I go between my desktop and my laptop. It won't let me have the files open on more than one computer at a time for which I am grateful.

Here's a screenshot of how I use it on my 11" MacBook Air: 








From left to right I have: Column 1 is the "binder" (which only optionally appears), it shows the files themselves organized under chapters, which is how I have this book organized. Column 2 are the synopses for each chapter which also has a running word count for each, column 3 is where I'm composing the scene I'm working on (columns 2 and 3 are in a split screen mode--I could have one of them closed and the other would take up both spaces), and the 4th column is the "inspector" which can be used in many ways. That's just how I'm using it now.

And here's what it looks like in full-screen mode:








Much simpler, eh?

I export each scene or chapter into word for my critique partner (who I cannot get to wean herself from that horrible program) to mark up, but I input the changes back into my Scrivener file.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hmm. I use the Windows program, and I don't think I could have the 2d column you have with the synopses, but I'm also not sure I'd want to give up screen space for that. I have your 1, 3 and 4 columns on my 15" laptop, and I admit that getting Scrivener was part of the reason I finally gave up writing on my netbook (the biggest reason, which had been niggling at me and making me want to was the shiny screen on the netbook; I did a lot of research to get a laptop with a matte screen this time).

When I got Scrivener, I thought I'd use the full screen mode to write, but for some reason I don't like it and write away with the 3 columns on the screen. Then again, one day I was doing something, got annoyed and kicked it into full screen for that session. Writing life is weird.

As to the price, I just don't understand those who think it's expensive. Yes, there's free software out there, but when I finally decided updating my WordPerfect was just something I had to face, I paid something like $69 for the next to last version. The current one would have been over $100. I hate Word and only use an old version of what came with a PC when I have to, but I know buying it would set me back a bunch. Scrivener's price for what it is seems like a bargain to me, especially with the kind of coupon I used which brought the price down to about $30. I almost felt guilty at that price. The free 30-day consecutive trial is generous too.

Discussions like this are what made me curious enough to try Scrivener in the first place, and I admit I never did try any of the similar programs. It's one of the many things KB discussions have helped me do better/more easily.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Two main features I love:

A) Syncing with SimpleNote
I mainly write on my iPad with bluetooth keyboard, which I take everywhere. Since SimpleNote has no 'features', not even Bold/Italic/Underlined, SimpleNote helps me to write without distraction.

B) Compiling
Compiling does two things for me - I can compile drafts into e-book format and read the draft on my iPad or Kindle as a book, which makes editing easier because you immediately notice mistakes, you can highlight and footnote, but you cannot edit the compiled e-book.
Plus, I made a template for compiling the Amsterdam Assassin Series, so I have control over how the epub and mobi look and I can make them in seconds, instead of hand-coding HTML and converting the HTML version in Calibre, as I used to do before Scrivener.


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

So, when I read a post like this the other day, I thought I would try it out again.  I had downloaded it during beta and liked many of the features.  The bottom line is, I am a linear writer.  I make a very basic outline and just write.  I can see the program being useful when I start writing fantasy and trying to keep track of dozens of characters and places.  It would come in super handy for world-building.  

As it is, I cannot use it right now.  But my curiosity made me check out all my options (I am an options kinda guy).  So, I downloaded Scrivener, Liquid Story Binder XE, Open Office, and Libre Office.  I have multiple copies of MS Word (1995, 2007, and 2010 Starter) on different computers throughout the house (5 laptops, 3 desktops) and at work.  I have already tried out Scrivener and want to explore Liquid Story Binder XE and Libre Office.  I will post a blog comparing them in the next week or so.  I might also include my experience using the NOOK Press editor.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

I have used Scrivener since I started and could not work without it. For me, it's biggest strengths are;

A separate document for each scene makes it easy to find and work with different scenes (versus scrolling through a long Word document)
Its ability to quickly compile into nearly every format
Its customizable workspace
Its ability to keep all your details, notes, outlines, etc... in one place that is easy to navigate

Its drawbacks are;

(The Windows Version) is still a bit quirky
It lacks the ability to track changes in the way that MS Word does.
It does not have the ability to compile into a word document using some sort of symbols to mark scenes and chapters so that you could import it back from word after your editor makes changes. (I have to copy and paste each corrected scene back into Scrivener by hand, which is quite time consuming and can lead to duplication of text if you are not extremely careful.

Overall, it is an excellent tool that I believe has made me far more productive than usual.


----------



## Lizbooks (Mar 15, 2013)

Love Scrivener. The great thing about it is that it adapts depending on your needs. You use the parts of the program that are useful to you and forget the ones that aren't. If you want to write everything in one long document, as you would with Word, you can do that. (I do this when I fast draft and then use "split at selection" to divide the document into chapters when I'm finished writing.) You can write in multiple documents if you prefer that, and then combine them at the end. 

But the best part is the organization. Rather than bookmarking webpages or writing down research notes, saving PDFs and pics to various locations on your hard drive...you drop them all in the Research part of the binder. Then there's no hunting around for anything. If you need to stop and double-check a fact, just click over to the correct file in the binder. If you want to look at a picture while describing a character or location, just click over to the file in the binder. 

It saves so much time.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

ellenoc said:


> Hmm. I use the Windows program, and I don't think I could have the 2d column you have with the synopses, but I'm also not sure I'd want to give up screen space for that. I have your 1, 3 and 4 columns on my 15" laptop, and I admit that getting Scrivener was part of the reason I finally gave up writing on my netbook (the biggest reason, which had been niggling at me and making me want to was the shiny screen on the netbook; I did a lot of research to get a laptop with a matte screen this time).


The second column is actually the middle (3rd) column split. Instead of having a second file there, I put the synopses (which I do by clicking on the overall book folder in the binder. And instead of having it horizontal, I made it vertical and more narrow. I like being able to see the synopses so that I can keep track of where I am and where I'm going. Since I'm writing a loose single-space, I still have plenty of the WIP on the screen at one time.

I often toggle the binder away so that gives me a bit more room for the other windows.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Gina Black said:


> The second column is actually the middle (3rd) column split. * * * I often toggle the binder away so that gives me a bit more room for the other windows.


Ah, something new ever day as they say. Maybe I should have gotten that 17" laptop that seemed too massive at the time. 

It's the Inspector I toggle away when I want more room for the edit screen. Somehow having the binder with its list of chapters and scenes is what I need to keep oriented. I've been keeping the little Project Target window up lately too. There's a word count for my scene on the bottom of the edit screen, but the Project Target window gives an overall word count as I go. Why I care about that I can't tell you, but I do.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

When I first tried Scrivener (and I maybe fired it up once or twice total) it was v1 or maybe even v0.9.

I notice it's now v1.5 or something like that, while the Mac version is v2.x

One of the drawbacks, I thought, was that Scrivener for Windows lacked a lot of the features that made it appealing on Mac. Like some of the "export to eBook" funtionalities and so forth.

But someone did show me it has a full-screen, distraction-free mode now, so maybe I should try it again. Is that feature in the Windows version?

Has the Windows version caught up somewhat to the Mac version on a feature-for-feature basis? Anyone? Anyone? Beuller?


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I like it. I got it as a place to sort my unfinished stories.

Then I started writing with it.  

I fell in love.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I have the trial but definitely buying when I get paid next. It's really suiting what I'm writing at the moment and I'm loving it.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

So... no one knows if the Windows version is semi-caught-up to the Mac version in terms of features?


----------



## MorganKegan (Jan 10, 2013)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> So... no one knows if the Windows version is semi-caught-up to the Mac version in terms of features?


Not yet, but getting there. I use the Windows version. Yes, it would be nice if it had all the latest bells/whistles the Mac version does, but honestly, it does everything I need to do now.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

The two versions are still different. Right now, Windows lacks some of the options on compile, particularly not reformatting centered or first paragraph text, effectively forcing most people to do their formatting in the editor rather than through compile. The windows version is also lacking the "front matter" features of the Mac version, so your TOC is generated on the basis of folder titles. Other than that though, they both create fully validating epub and mobi complete with an HTML and NCX table of contents.

There are more differences, but those are the big ones that I run into using both.


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

.
If you're using LibreOffice already .. take a look at xmind.net and you can get many of the features of Scrivener in the brainstorming & outlining aspect (drag and drop notes and organize the outline). I output the xmind file as text and import it into LO then start writing and I can skip around because the whole outline is there. I actually use the outline as a "mini-draft" because I know what works or doesn't before I really start writing stuff that is harder to modify. I upload from LO to KDP as "98/2000/xp .doc" pretty easy and simple.
.
Advantages to LO (and OpenOffice) are that you can turn edits on and see notes/changes from those who work on your document, less likely they will have a copy of scrivener to do that with.
.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

tkkenyon said:


> Note that Scrivener is usually $40 from the L&L site.
> 
> It is on sale through Amazon Digital Services right now for $20 for Windows, $22.50 for Mac.
> 
> ...


If that's still going on when I have $20 to spare later this week, I think I'll bite, too. Can't have too many good tools. When the price is right, that is...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

No interest in Libre Office or Open Office, as I already have MS Office. But I may pick up Scrivener if the Windows version has that distraction-free mode.   Esp. at $20...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kdarden (Aug 23, 2012)

> For me personally, it's a bit overwhelming, as I like a distraction-free environment when I'm writing a first draft, so I will typically drift toward a simpler tool like Focus Writer or Google Drive or something like that, then use a more full-featured tool for the revision/editing stages, and yet another for final formatting.


Scrivener will go to full page write without distractions by simply clicking on the box at the top left that has the 2 diagonal arrows pointing outwards. You can easily come out of that by simply pressing ESC.


----------



## ilamont (Jul 14, 2012)

I get the most value from Scrivener via the compile function, which allows exports to multiple digital and PDF formats. However, I have also begun to use it for non-linear writing. The TOC feature is nice, too.

Where it fails: Collaboration. For this reason, almost all of my early writing is done in Google Docs (for online collaboration with editors) or Word (notes/tracking) and then I bring it into Scrivener. 

If you do get the trial version, be sure to follow the tutorial that comes with it. It will take a few hours, but it's necessary.

Good luck,

Ian


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

ilamont said:


> If you do get the trial version, be sure to follow the tutorial that comes with it. It will take a few hours, but it's necessary.


Sounds like we need a "Scrivener in 30 mins" book?


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

An excellent tool, especially considering the low cost. Compile feature works quite well, and it doesn't take long at all to figure out all of the different features. The best part is you can use all the features, or just a few, depending on the needs of your specific projects.


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Love Scrivener, can't imagine doing the job without it now. I use it mainly on the Mac, but also on an old netbook that I brought back to life with a copy of Ubuntu. Scrivener for Linux is free, so that makes for a cheap and handy portable writing and editing machine.

It seems that with every book I write I discover new features. It's a testament to the great design of the app that there's so much power available if you need it, but it doesn't get in the way until you do.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> But I may pick up Scrivener if the Windows version has that distraction-free mode.


Yes, the Windows version has the full screen, distraction free mode.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, I did it. I took the plunge. The 50% off deal on Amazon this week only was too good to pass up.

Although I suspect all the organization tools will be more than I need during first-draft writing, I suspect a lot of what is in Scrivener might actually come in more handy for me when I reach edit/revision mode.

I mean, I'm in the weeds with my current edit/revise mode on the current project I'm readying for betas and submission to a small press, EyeCU... perhaps for my next project, Scrivener can be a method for me to speed up that whole process.

...I've always seen Scrivener as a tool for a type of writer I am not. (Ultra-organized pre-planners... I'm a seat-of-my-pants writer.)

But I'm willing to try it out for $20, and now that it's spent, I'm sure I'll find a way to make use of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bumping this as it is a great deal...  I picked it up myself as I'm a software geek and there IS a quilting book that I've started...  And really, as specialized software goes, even the full price of $40 is pretty reasonable; a lot of specialized software goes for much higher...  I've paid over $100 for custom art 
management software.

A non-fiction "how to" book by nature has to be highly structured, so I think it will be a good tool for me.  Also, I'll have lots of images.  And I do research on the 'Net in support of it.  So we'll see.

Betsy


----------



## Mark Philipson (Mar 9, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I picked it up myself as I'm a software geek and there IS a quilting book that I've started...
> Betsy


If you are a techno tinkerer you will probably find it useful.


----------



## AbbyDavis (Jan 8, 2013)

I've plugged my WIP into scrivener (trial).  I do like that all my chapters are stand alone now.  It was getting to be a HUGE PITA to scroll through 70+ pages in word.  I'm gonna try writing in it, and if I like it I'll scoop it up.  But here's my question, if anyone knows....

I do my writing on my school laptop (a mac).  If I buy scrivener for it, can I also install it on my personal laptop (also mac) or do I need to buy a copy for both?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

Word works just fine, if you know how to use it. No need to pay money for an extra program.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

AbbyDavis said:


> I've plugged my WIP into scrivener (trial). I do like that all my chapters are stand alone now. It was getting to be a HUGE PITA to scroll through 70+ pages in word. I'm gonna try writing in it, and if I like it I'll scoop it up. But here's my question, if anyone knows....
> 
> I do my writing on my school laptop (a mac). If I buy scrivener for it, can I also install it on my personal laptop (also mac) or do I need to buy a copy for both?


You can install it on I think it's five machines. It's a liberal policy.

The only real limitation is the Mac and Windows versions are considered separate, so I had to buy both. Well worth it.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Katie Elle said:


> You can install it on I think it's five machines. It's a liberal policy.
> 
> The only real limitation is the Mac and Windows versions are considered separate, so I had to buy both. Well worth it.


So, I can install it on both my laptop and my desktop. Excellent.

Here's another question...

Probably posed to Mac users since they have possibly faced this by now.

The Windows version is 1.x... I think the install said 1.03 and it instantly updated to 1.57 or something like that.

Which is great.

But when Scrivener goes up a whole revision number, how is that handled?

I mean, the Mac version went from v1.x to v2.x not too long ago.

Did Lit&Latte have you re-buy Scrivener at full price, a discounted price, or were you given the upgrade free if you'd already bought v1.x?

Because I have a feeling that'll happen to the Windows version soon, and I want to know what to expect....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I checked out the tutorial.  While I realize it only featured some basic functions, I didn't see any features that I find especially necessary for my particular method of writing.  If I wrote different types of books, or longer books, I can see where it might be handy, but as it is, it doesn't offer me anything that I actually need.


----------



## Mark Philipson (Mar 9, 2013)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> But when Scrivener goes up a whole revision number, how is that handled?
> 
> I mean, the Mac version went from v1.x to v2.x not too long ago.
> 
> ...


Upgrade pricing: The update to Scrivener 2.0 is free for
users who bought Scrivener 1.x on or after 1st August 2010,
and $25 for users who purchased Scrivener 1.x before that
(the upgrade fee is the same for both the regular and
education licences)


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

AbbyDavis said:


> I do my writing on my school laptop (a mac). If I buy scrivener for it, can I also install it on my personal laptop (also mac) or do I need to buy a copy for both?


If you buy it through the Mac Appstore then normal appstore rules apply, ie you can install on every mac linked to your AppleID and all updates are free (unless they kill the app and re-release it as a new one, which technically they could do).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mark Philipson said:


> If you are a techno tinkerer you will probably find it useful.


I love learning software.... 

Betsy


----------



## AbbyDavis (Jan 8, 2013)

HarryDayle said:


> If you buy it through the Mac Appstore then normal appstore rules apply, ie you can install on every mac linked to your AppleID and all updates are free (unless they kill the app and re-release it as a new one, which technically they could do).


Hmmm, so buy via the app store rather then the $20 version off Amazon?


----------



## mepatterson (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't tried Scrivener yet, but FWIW thought I'd share what tools I do use, in case someone is looking for a process a bit more like mine:

I write in MS Word and actually start with a doc template that has near-print-ready formatting. I keep a window open behind it with OmniOutliner Pro, which I use for all the note-taking, chapter skeletons, etc. So whenever I'm trying to remember some detail that I wanted to be sure and include or whatever, I just pop open Omni and see what my notes say. Certainly not the process for everybody, but has worked well for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AbbyDavis said:


> Hmmm, so buy via the app store rather then the $20 version off Amazon?


From what has been said here and also when I downloaded from Amazon, one is able to have it on multiple computers by downloading through Amazon. I'd never downloaded software of that type from Amazon before. Apparently it's in my account now on Amazon and I can download from Amazon anytime I need to re-download.

EDIT: Apparently an authorized license does allow multiple installations. Here's a link from their website that details it pretty clearly:

http://scrivener.tenderapp.com/help/kb/purchasing-and-installation/can-i-use-my-license-on-more-than-one-computer

I had to activate my copy from Amazon through their website, so I believe I'm set. I'll try installing it on my laptop today and see how it goes...

Betsy


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> ...I've always seen Scrivener as a tool for a type of writer I am not. (Ultra-organized pre-planners... I'm a seat-of-my-pants writer.)


With Scrivener, you can either start with a structure and then add content... or you can just dump in your content first and organise it into a structure later. It's pretty flexible.



mepatterson said:


> I write in MS Word and actually start with a doc template that has near-print-ready formatting. I keep a window open behind it with OmniOutliner Pro, which I use for all the note-taking, chapter skeletons, etc. So whenever I'm trying to remember some detail that I wanted to be sure and include or whatever, I just pop open Omni and see what my notes say. Certainly not the process for everybody, but has worked well for me.


That sounds very similar to my old workflow:

Brainstorm in Zengobi Curio (kind of like "OneNote" for the Mac)
Outline in OmniOutliner
Compose in Apple Pages

But once I'd tried Scrivener, the whole lot was replaced with a single app.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't buy it on the Apple App store. Since Apple needs to approve anything that goes on it, it just means you get a delay in releases and can't upgrade immediately. This has occasionally been a problem with Apple approves an upgrade, but then drags their feet on a critical bug fix update.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to answer a couple questions that were asked here--I just installed Scrivener for Windows on my netbook after installing it on my desktop and registered it with no problem.

After buying it from Amazon for the 50% off, and downloading it and activating and registering it on the PC, I got an email from Lit & Latte with the serial number that was generated for me.  You have to have both the "serial number name" and the serial number that is provided in the email.

On my netbook, I just called up that email and copied the serial number and entered that and my serial number name in the trial version on the laptop and clicked ok to a couple screens and voila!  All set.

So I wouldn't hesitate to order from Amazon--it was pretty straightforward.

Betsy


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Betsy. I was planning on a new laptop next month, so if I buy this week I can download again from Amazon to the new laptop next month. Great deal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Katie Elle said:


> Don't buy it on the Apple App store. Since Apple needs to approve anything that goes on it, it just means you get a delay in releases and can't upgrade immediately. This has occasionally been a problem with Apple approves an upgrade, but then drags their feet on a critical bug fix update.


Well, it's not an app--so it wouldn't be purchased through the App store, would it? Is it for sale through the Apple store itself? (I don't have a Mac, so don't know.)

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, it's not an app--so it wouldn't be purchased through the App store, would it? Is it for sale through the Apple store itself? (I don't have a Mac, so don't know.)
> 
> Betsy


The Apple App store actually hosts the software and keep track of the updates and etc. So after you buy it, you download it from the store and it is managed by the store with regards to license and updates.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

This looks like an old thread that just popped up.  I haven’t read thru it all, but would still like to chime in…

I bought a Mac last summer.  Got Scrivener.  And I consider it to be game changingly awesome.  There’s a bit of a learning curve to get used to when composing on it, but it’s sooo easy to turn your files into kindle-ready, epub-ready, createspace-ready, anything-ready files… it would absolutely be worth the money if it cost a lot more than it does  (39 bucks when I bought it.).  Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

bumping. Deal ends soon.


----------



## kdarden (Aug 23, 2012)

Regarding upgrades, I've gotten several so far (PC version) with no additional cost.

Regarding multiple copies - use the link from Betsy the Quilter (I'm a quilter too but who has time when you're busy writing, LOL). I am fairly certain they have a liberal use policy that may include family members living in the home, but don't hold me to that. I could have been delirious and it might be a hallucination.

The Mac version works with a mindmapping software (I think they developed it), and they are promising the same for PCs (and I'm waiting anxiously for that).

Finally - here is a free tutorial for Scrivener - I love MakeUseOf and have several of their tutorials. I can't vouch for the quality, but I thought I would let you all know about this....

http://www.makeuseof.com/pages/your-guide-to-scrivener?utm_campaign=newsletter&utm_source=2012-04-25


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Got it on amazon last night for 50% off. ($20.00)  

Looking forward to exploring through the application this weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link about cross platform compatibility; the short answer seems to be yes.

http://scrivener.tenderapp.com/help/kb/features-and-usage/cross-platform-compatibility

Here's a link to the other discussion about Scrivener

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,149086.0.html

Note that a license for one platform allows you to run it on multiple computers (certain licensing caveats) but if you want to run it on both a PC and a Mac, you need a license for each.

Betsy


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note that a license for one platform allows you to run it on multiple computers (certain licensing caveats) but if you want to run it on both a PC and a Mac, you need a license for each.


Or, you could run Windows 7 inside VirtualBox VM on the MacBook, and install the PC version of Scrivenor on that.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

I like the Mac version better (I have both).


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I picked it up. I was going to play with the demo again and really give it a good try. But a half off sale was to good to pass up, and since I have like a days work before I'm done with the first draft of my current WIP, so this is the perfect time to learn how to use it, before diving in to edits.


----------



## akmeek (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks to this thread, I saw it on sale for $20.00 at Amazon and picked it up. For the past few days I have been comparing the trial version to ywriter. But for 50% off, I couldn't pass on the deal.


----------



## Jim Bernheimer (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll give it a whirl at the Amazon price.  The worst that happens is I'm out $20.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

I own and use both versions and work out of dropbox. They are absolutely compatible, the only thing I notice doesn't translate from one version to the other is the metadata in the ebook compile.

The Mac version is definitely ahead and if you have both versions worth having. For me, doing ebooks, the big one is that if you want to use the compile to reformat your text, Mac lets you have a lot more granularity on what is preserved from the editor and what is reformatted, particularly centered text. That means, generally, that if you work in the Windows version, you have to jump through a few more hoops to format, possibly adding another level of folders or possibly formatting in the editor. Either way though, you can get what you want.

For an example of the strength. I took 4 shorts and turned them into a compilation complete with a new title page, new afterwards, and a reformat of all the text so it would match. I did that during my half hour lunch today. It's great. It's just so worth buying it AND learning how to actually use it.

Don't forget! We're all professional writers, it's not even $20 because it's an expense on Schedule C applicable against profits!


----------



## Marc Johnson (Feb 25, 2011)

Despite all the raving I've heard about it, I wasn't interested in getting Scrivener. I find it strange the way it works and don't understand how people can write things one scene at a time and skip around. I just don't work that way. I also love Microsoft Word and think it's a great word processor.

That said, I did finally pick it up since it was only $20. I had been looking for a program to store character notes but all the ones I've found were crazy expensive or just terrible. I figured this would do. I'm still getting used to it but I would say it has.

It'll be some time before I try the exporting a file into a EPUB or MOBI. I'm curious as to how that'll work out.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I LOVE it! I have it on my pc and my Mac. I write linearly in one big 'scene' but then pop each chapter or scene into it's own window for editing. I like keeping the original rough draft as well because sometimes I change things back to how they started. I have it synched up to dropbox as well. The free trial is for 30 days....but that's 30 actual days of use, not consecutive days, so you can really take your time trying it before deciding to buy.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Marc Johnson said:


> Despite all the raving I've heard about it, I wasn't interested in getting Scrivener. I find it strange the way it works and don't understand how people can write things one scene at a time and skip around. I just don't work that way. I also love Microsoft Word and think it's a great word processor.
> 
> That said, I did finally pick it up since it was only $20. I had been looking for a program to store character notes but all the ones I've found were crazy expensive or just terrible. I figured this would do. I'm still getting used to it but I would say it has.
> 
> It'll be some time before I try the exporting a file into a EPUB or MOBI. I'm curious as to how that'll work out.


I write a chapter at a time. But I have little note cards in the program with a quick one line description of the chapter in case I want to move things around, and then it's just drag and drop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

swolf said:


> Or, you could run Windows 7 inside VirtualBox VM on the MacBook, and install the PC version of Scrivenor on that.


I'll take your word for that. I don't know nuthin' about no Macs.  I was just quoting Lit & Latte....

Betsy


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Patrick Szabo said:


> I like the Mac version better (I have both).


Well, you're comparing a v2 app (Scrivener for Mac) to a v1 app (Scrivener for PC).

Of course you'd like it better. Most people would. But that's because the Mac version is more advanced.

For a fair comparison, you'd need to compare v1 of S-PC to v1 of S-Mac.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

VERY early impressions:

I like the distraction-free mode, which I was most-interested in.

I'm not a big one for rearranging my books; I tend to be very linear in how I write.

However, I feel the tools, as I learn them, will be of more value to me during revisions than the composing of first drafts. 

Not sure if I'll use it for turning projects into eBooks. I have InDesign, and once you get used to ID as your solution for creating eBooks and print books, there's just NO substitute. But I am willing to wean myself off FocusWriter and make my way over to Scrivener.

I suspect I'll also use Google Drive some, simply because of its ultimate portability.


----------



## akmeek (Jan 5, 2013)

Katie Elle said:


> Don't forget! We're all professional writers, it's not even $20 because it's an expense on Schedule C applicable against profits!


So what constitutes a professional writer? My puny little novelette (my first publication) has sold 8 times, does that make me professional enough to have to pay taxes on the three dollars I earned? Is professional when your writing sells, which means the government can start taking their "fair share"?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

akmeek said:


> So what constitutes a professional writer? My puny little novelette (my first publication) has sold 8 times, does that make me professional enough to have to pay taxes on the three dollars I earned? Is professional when your writing sells, which means the government can start taking their "fair share"?


Consult your tax account for real information, but, assuming your in the US, if you make more then X$ (its like $600 or Something) you are supposed to declare that income. If you declare that income then you can declare expenses that you had to pay in order to get that income (such as software to write with).

Again, I do not even know if you are in the US Consult your tax account for real information and do what they say.


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

Cyrus Vanover said:


> Do any of you use Scrivener? I'm not really sure what it could do for me but I know some writers use it. So far I've done all of my writing in Open Office Writer. I'm too cheap to even buy Microsoft Word. Writer does the job just fine.
> 
> If you do use Scrivener, how have you benefited from its features?


Yes, especially when you get to the publishing stage. You won't have to worry about any conversion errors.

It is also great for big manuscripts, say more than 50-70,000 words, since it makes it very easy to move scenes around.


----------



## akmeek (Jan 5, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Consult your tax account for real information, but, assuming your in the US, if you make more then X$ (its like $600 or Something) you are supposed to declare that income. If you declare that income then you can declare expenses that you had to pay in order to get that income (such as software to write with).
> 
> Again, I do not even know if you are in the US Consult your tax account for real information and do what they say.


Thanks for the info. My wife is my tax accountant, and when I asked her she said, "I don't know." That pretty much sums up my tax accountant's advice. If it is $600, then I don't have to worry about filing book profits for quite a few tax seasons.


----------



## Cy V (Apr 10, 2013)

I did it! I broke down and bought Scrivener today. I got the $20 special. If any of you knew what an incredible tightwad I am, you'd know what a truly big deal this is for me. 

Now, the next big question for me: Should I try to figure this thing out on my own or should this dummy get this book:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It comes with a very good tutorial that I'm working through.  I would suggest working through it first, then seeing if you feel you need a book.  It also comes with a manual.  What's helping me is visualizing how I would use various features on my "how-to" book as I go....

Betsy


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Cyrus Vanover said:


> Now, the next big question for me: Should I try to figure this thing out on my own or should this dummy get this book:


Try on your own. There's a tutorial and a how-to manual. You can always get the book later, if you need it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently they're also working on an iPad app to be out by fall...

http://www.imore.com/scrivener-writing-app-ipad-gets-back-track

Betsy


----------



## Robert Gregory Browne (Mar 10, 2011)

It's on deep discount right now at Amazon. I used OpenOffice until a few days ago, but had heard so many good things about Scrivener that I decided to drop the 20 bucks and buy a copy. And boy, am I glad I did. Imported my OpenOffice file and haven't looked back. Here's the Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/Literature-Latte-SCRWINREG-Scrivener-Download/dp/B0079KJB54/?tag=kbpst-20

_actually, I believe the sale is over. But $40/$45 is still a good price for a piece of specialty software as powerful and comprehensive as Scrivener is, in my opinion...--Betsy_


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

I just had to move a couple things around in my WIP. Drag and drop. Boom, done. Love it.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Apparently they're also working on an iPad app to be out by fall...
> 
> http://www.imore.com/scrivener-writing-app-ipad-gets-back-track
> 
> Betsy


They've been working on the iPad version for years, glad to read it's back on track!

I do a lot of writing at coffeeshop's with my iPad. I use Nebulous Notes app which is synced with Dropbox and Scrivener (Mac version). Works well, but I'm looking forward to an actual iPad version versus the patchwork I use now.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Cyrus Vanover said:


> ...If any of you knew what an incredible tightwad I am, you'd know what a truly big deal this is for me.


Hey... aren't you that fella that asked for a refund on my free book?  LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Alan Petersen said:


> They've been working on the iPad version for years, glad to read it's back on track!
> 
> I do a lot of writing at coffeeshop's with my iPad. I use Nebulous Notes app which is synced with Dropbox and Scrivener (Mac version). Works well, but I'm looking forward to an actual iPad version versus the patchwork I use now.


As I live on my iPad, I expect to use it...maybe I'll actually get the thing done this time....

Betsy


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

In terms of learning it, I suggest trying to work a little with it and then doing all the tutorials. It has such a different concept to it that I think it helps to spend some time getting lost and "knowing what you don't know." There are also some great tutorials on youtube, particularly ones for formatting ebooks. Unfortunately, most of the hardcore ones are for the Mac, so if you have the Windows version, it's not as easy.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

My plan to learn Scrivener after I complete the tutorial is this:

I'm going to write one of my pseudonym projects in it.

That'll give me the experience I need to manage a longer work in it. (My pseudonym stuff is shorter, which will make it easier to learn on.)

I expect the benefits will increase on longer projects, but I want to try something short first, to get my bearings.


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan (Aug 3, 2011)

Scrivener is definitely worth every penny and then some. I'm so glad I took the time to learn it as it has increased my productivity greatly.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

tkkenyon said:


> Note that Scrivener is usually $40 from the L&L site.
> 
> It is on sale through Amazon Digital Services right now for $20 for Windows, $22.50 for Mac.
> 
> ...


So I guess "this week only" does not include today. It is showing at full price for me. Ah well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> So I guess "this week only" does not include today. It is showing at full price for me. Ah well.


Yes, it was through Saturday. Unfortunately, it's a new week. 

Betsy


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I like the word count function. That keeps me on track.

The problem is that when I edit, the word count drops like a rock.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

K. A. Jordan said:


> The problem is that when I edit, the word count drops like a rock.


It is kind of disconcerting to notice your word count is -157.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

I've got a mate who swears by Scrivener and has been hassling me to get it since it went half price (I can't because I don't have a US Amazon account and to be honest I'm perfectly happy with the Word/Excel combo). I was like, "Dude, you've been re-writing the same three chapters for the last five years." Can't help thinking that something that makes editing or moving stuff around so easy might be distracting. I told my mate to get a typewriter.


----------



## Robert Gregory Browne (Mar 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, it was through Saturday. Unfortunately, it's a new week.
> 
> Betsy


I paid $22 for it and after using it would gladly pay $100.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, it was through Saturday. Unfortunately, it's a new week.
> 
> Betsy


People are just lucky I'm not defining "a week."


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Robert Gregory Browne said:


> I paid $22 for it and after using it would gladly pay $100.


Cool! Send me the balance and I'll pass out a couple free Scrivener gift certs to people who missed out on the sale! 

Or you could just do that yourself.... LOL

I'm sure Literature and Latte would be grateful for the extra sales. (On a serious note... that might make a nice giveaway for you on your author site...)

Man, I'm just overflowing with good ideas... for other people's benefit, LOL...


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, it was through Saturday. Unfortunately, it's a new week.
> 
> Betsy


Ah, since Sunday is part of the week*END* I expected one more day. Ah well!


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

If people google, there's perpetually a 20% off coupon that gets it to 30/32.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Katie Elle said:


> If people google, there's perpetually a 20% off coupon that gets it to 30/32.


Actually it is mentioned at least twice in this thread...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Robert Gregory Browne said:


> I paid $22 for it and after using it would gladly pay $100.


Frankly, $100 was more what I would have expected for a piece of specialty software. The regular price is a bargain as far as I'm concerned...but I was still happy to get it at a discount.



Katie Elle said:


> If people google, there's perpetually a 20% off coupon that gets it to 30/32.


For people who would rather just click a link: 

http://www.google.com/search?q=scrivener+coupon+2013


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

headofwords said:


> I've got a mate who swears by Scrivener and has been hassling me to get it since it went half price (I can't because I don't have a US Amazon account and to be honest I'm perfectly happy with the Word/Excel combo). I was like, "Dude, you've been re-writing the same three chapters for the last five years." Can't help thinking that something that makes editing or moving stuff around so easy might be distracting. I told my mate to get a typewriter.


Well, no software or typewriter in the world is going to cure fear of publishing syndrome.


----------



## MorningJoe (Apr 17, 2013)

Well now I've gone and done it.  First I took the plunge and bought a MacBook Air last week after being a lifetime windows user.  Now the first piece of software I loaded onto it is Scrivener!  Oh the madness!!!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I used to have different files for different book formats, all done through Word/Openoffice.  For example, I'd have a copy for Amazon, Smashwords, Createspace, etc.  Made some things rough when I had to edit 3 or more different files.  Also had files for notes, timelines, character names, etc.  Now I use Scrivener, and EVERYTHING goes in the project file.  The manuscript, different covers, notes, even beta feedback.

I can use Scrivener to output to any kind of file I want (mobi, pdf, doc, etc.).  Another cool thing is I can format for Smashwords, Createspace, Amazon, anything at all.  (FYI, the Mac version does the cool things for Createspace, like making sure chapters begin on the right side page).  A cool trick I use is to keep several copies of the "front matter" (Smashwords wants theirs a certain way), so when it's time to format for a specific channel, I just attach that particular title page, and compile away.

In short, Scrivener is great.  It's so good that I bought a copy for my general Windows use, and another copy for a spare Mac I have, for the Createspace side of things.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

I've done the title page thing, but I ultimately prefer the keyword method, which makes it easy to produce, for example, an excerpt version with its own backmatter. 

(You set a format, load the appropriate files with keywords, and save a collection from that keyword. Come compile time, you save all in that collection.)

And there are other methods you could use, too—like using collections for e-book vs. excerpt vs. print book, then appending the title page separately. (Oh, and my PDF title page has the cover image pasted in, as does the excerpt version.)


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Alan Petersen said:


> Well, no software or typewriter in the world is going to cure fear of publishing syndrome.


Not quite true. Microsoft Publisher 2014 promises to fix that... your brain does have a USB slot, right?  LOL


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I switched over an in-progress pseudonym project of mine from Google Drive to Scrivener last night. It was a bit tricky, I had to save the document to desktop as an RTF file, but when I imported from that file, it went relatively smooth.

I have not finished the tutorial yet because so much of it focuses on research-based nonfiction, it seems a bit of a waste of time.

On the other hand, I used a novel manuscript template and was a bit surprised that the cover page came up without any placeholder text. Maybe I did something wrong, I'm not sure.

But I have my distraction-free mode all set up with a nice .jpg background and paper-color set to pale yellow so it's easier on the eyes.

I was mid-way through chapter 4 prior to import, and I worked on it a little last night after I got the project moved over. The environment is pretty comfortable that way for distraction-free. And I was able to move my character notes into a place set aside for that.

Kinda wish there was a better tutorial for fiction-writers, though. The built-in one is way too focused on academic documents/books... features I'll likely not use too often as an author of fiction.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Not quite true. Microsoft Publisher 2014 promises to fix that... your brain does have a USB slot, right?  LOL


First comes the barcode on the forehead. 

Until then, there is an app for that, it's called the cattle prod. Might help.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Glenn Bullion said:


> I used to have different files for different book formats, all done through Word/Openoffice. For example, I'd have a copy for Amazon, Smashwords, Createspace, etc. Made some things rough when I had to edit 3 or more different files. Also had files for notes, timelines, character names, etc. Now I use Scrivener, and EVERYTHING goes in the project file. The manuscript, different covers, notes, even beta feedback.
> 
> I can use Scrivener to output to any kind of file I want (mobi, pdf, doc, etc.). Another cool thing is I can format for Smashwords, Createspace, Amazon, anything at all. (FYI, the Mac version does the cool things for Createspace, like making sure chapters begin on the right side page). A cool trick I use is to keep several copies of the "front matter" (Smashwords wants theirs a certain way), so when it's time to format for a specific channel, I just attach that particular title page, and compile away.
> 
> In short, Scrivener is great. It's so good that I bought a copy for my general Windows use, and another copy for a spare Mac I have, for the Createspace side of things.


I had not considered this use case, I will have to grab the trail a check that feature out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I have not finished the tutorial yet because so much of it focuses on research-based nonfiction, it seems a bit of a waste of time.


Hmmmm....I'm almost through the tutorial, and it keeps talking about keeping track of characters and POV and stuff I'll never use... 

I think it's a pretty good tutorial; I keep visualizing the things I'll use and setting aside the things I don't think I will...and I did find one error so far...

Betsy


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

> Hmmmm....I'm almost through the tutorial, and it keeps talking about keeping track of characters and POV and stuff I'll never use...


As I have used the program, I've found myself using more and more features that I thought I'd never use.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Katie Elle said:


> As I have used the program, I've found myself using more and more features that I thought I'd never use.


Seems reasonable.

I used my license to put Scrivener on both my desktop PC and my laptop.

Then I decided to save my Scrivener projects in my Google Drive folder.

That way, I can continue working on my projects no matter which PC I'm on.

I suppose a lot of folks have been doing this for years, but I never even thought to do it with Word... I was stuck in my box-thinking there and kept saving to flash drives that I'd swap back-n-forth.

Maybe that's one of the healthy things about trying out a new tool... it breaks you out of your usual way of working enough that you rethink a lot of other things, too.

I still back up to flash drives and an external hard drive, but I'm using my Google Drive smarter now.


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

So far, I have really enjoyed working with the program.  
It was very intuitive to me. (besides finding the hidden dialog for kindlegen, Yikes!   I kept looking for a menu. Who knew it was that little arrow to the right? )

It reminded me of an application I had a long time ago called QuickPlot.

Does anyone remember QuickPlot?


----------

